# Ebay Early Western Flyer



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Im thinkin of picking this up, but something looks off about it...Missing the drop stand, seat is obviously a boys, that rear rack and light look off to me....eclipse hub on a early CWC? hmmm. Rest of bike looks pretty OG? Im no expert as ya'll know   Im asking and sharing my thoughts....Tear it apart boys and tell me whatcha think?! LOL! Thanks. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322089707960


----------



## keith kodish (May 17, 2016)

Seems like a lot of bread for this bike. Men's aeat is killer,though! Eclipse/Morrow hubs were available on pretty much any bike,by the way.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Hmm, thanks for the info on the hubs....not too worried about the price, there is a make offer button and I think the seat and grips would fetch $200..it would buy the poor old girl a dropstand and new sets of rubber.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 17, 2016)

I was going to buy it  about 4 month,s ago  but never did   look,s cool     I like it


----------



## keith kodish (May 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hmm, thanks for the info on the hubs....not too worried about the price, there is a make offer button and I think the seat and grips would fetch $200..it would buy the poor old girl a dropstand and new sets of rubber.



Let me know if you end up with it. I can use the seat!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Well I sure ain't paying $500 for it and $300 got auto-rejected....hmmm..the rack is right I think after some more research,  I wonder if that bell is worth anything to someone?  Fork looks Schwinn-ish or maybe just same design and decoration on it....bike just looks "off" to me...


----------



## Jeff54 (May 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Well I sure ain't paying $500 for it and $300 got auto-rejected....hmmm..the rack is right I think after some more research,  I wonder if that bell is worth anything to someone?  Fork looks Schwinn-ish or maybe just same design and decoration on it....bike just looks "off" to me...



yeah, nope, that bike is pretty much all correct, albeit, with probably boy's seat.  it's about 1940-2 CWC made WF, and they were dam well built back then. That carrier, I believe is a Macaulay and pretty sure Macaulay made the fenders and chain gaurds for CWC's WF bikes.  too. , those handle bars are questionable though, as would be the light. But still 500 bucks is steep.

1st time I ran across an old 40's girls WF, house painted, I miss-took it for a Schwinn too.

here's 1941 WF ad, in center is that frame, fender light style and carrier:


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

Love those colors!(If original). Similar to a CWC built Hawthorne my girl rode in the Coaster's CWC Ride


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Jeff, That helped a ton, much appreciated    Fordmike, thank you too, your lady is rollin in style! Love that springer fork.  I dig the wheels painted to match the bike too and so does my lady.  I might go look it over and see if the guy wants to sell for a more reasonable cost.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Thanks Jeff, That helped a ton, much appreciated    Fordmike, thank you too, your lady is rollin in style! Love that springer fork.  I dig the wheels painted to match the bike too and so does my lady.  I might go look it over and see if the guy wants to sell for a more reasonable cost.





Say, I didn't pay attention before but, on that ad, that bike has a name: "The Road-King" (without tank)


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

I noticed that, interesting...I see why people collect old bike ads now!  Very cool!


----------



## Intense One (May 18, 2016)

Hope you score it at a reasonable price, Dave


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2016)

Add the $95 shipping cost and the bike is way too steep,in my opinion.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2016)

vincev said:


> Add the $95 shipping cost and the bike is way too steep,in my opinion.




I think Dave is hoping to wheel & deal in person since he's local


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I think Dave is hoping to wheel & deal in person since he's local



Yup  I will be near it Saturday, its in some antique shop...Said he'd take $400, but im still stuck on 3....maybe we'll meet in the middle or something else in his shop will catch my eye


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 19, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Yup  I will be near it Saturday, its in some antique shop...Said he'd take $400, but im still stuck on 3....maybe we'll meet in the middle or something else in his shop will catch my eye




I've bought and sold a lot with him. If he said $400 cash then that's it. Very Nice guy but his price is his price. Can't blame him for that, he has over-head costs. He's going to be picking up another bike from me today or tomorrow. 
If you want my ladies Schwinn Saturday I'll sell it to you separate from the mens bikes. Let me know by PM.


----------



## vincev (May 19, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Yup  I will be near it Saturday, its in some antique shop...Said he'd take $400, but im still stuck on 3....maybe we'll meet in the middle or something else in his shop will catch my eye



Dont blame ya.I would only go $300.I Just dont see $400 on that bike.


----------



## OhioJones (May 19, 2016)

250!!#@ yes, I'm cheap.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> I've bought and sold a lot with him. If he said $400 cash then that's it. Very Nice guy but his price is his price. Can't blame him for that, he has over-head costs. He's going to be picking up another bike from me today or tomorrow.
> If you want my ladies Schwinn Saturday I'll sell it to you separate from the mens bikes. Let me know by PM.



Thanks! Saved me a trip over to his place and both of us some time....bet he has in another few years if I change my mind!


----------

